# Check Engine Light On! Code P1650?



## shardboy (Mar 28, 2001)

I had my check engine light checked by Autozone, and they told me the code read P1650. They had nothing on it, and they told me to go to the dealer...Can anyone PLEASE tell me what this code may mean?
Also, the airbag light has stayed on since my check engine also...
Thanks in advance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hannaco (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Check Engine Light On! Code P1650? (shardboy)*

From the Bentley site:
Data Bus Powertrain Missing message from instrument panel ECU
Kind of sounds like either the wires going to the instrument cluster are loose, or the cluster is ka-put.


----------



## shardboy (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Check Engine Light On! Code P1650? (hannaco)*

Thanks for the info! I have heard the clusters in the New Beetles can have short lives...Oh well


----------



## Stocker (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Check Engine Light On! Code P1650? (shardboy)*

If the airbag light stays on, according to the VW Manual that comes with the car, it's an electrical problem.
When I first got my car, brand new, the airbag light came on so I took it to the dealer. They said it was a problem with grounding and fixed the problem. According to the tech, body paint was preventing a proper connection for grounding. Good luck


----------



## shardboy (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Check Engine Light On! Code P1650? (Stocker)*

Hmmm...thanks for the info. I may try to replace the cluster and go from there...Wish me luck!


----------

